# Free dinner? Maybe not.



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2009)

While I was working with other impoverished EMT's in Lincoln NE, one night two were eating at a local Italian place when a diner across the room started choking. My coworkers went over, Heimliched him, and after the man was good enough to continue, they sat down, finished, and discovered the manager was footing the tab. The rest of the shift we concocted ways for milk this, such as one of us goes in and orders followed by two later who "Heimlich" him, get free grub, and bring the majority of the food back in a doggie bag to the company. Hampered by the small size of the place and our lack of disguises, we let it expire on the BS heap.

Then years later, a diner was choking in the Bonanza Steak House I was eating at with my wife and baby son. I went over, got this huge guy up (his wife says "Do you know what you're doing?"), did an abdominal thrust or two and the cud loosened to where he could clear his throat and resume chewing!

My tray and plate at the salad bar had been thrown in back for washing!
(Need an emoticon for "down one notch" here).


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 14, 2009)

was headed into Mexican place in Indianapolis with my partner for lunch;  watched a family of ducks going across parking lot and trying to get up on the curb.    none of the babies could make it.
   went back to truck,  got empty glove box,  (wearing gloves so it wouldn't smell human as much);  bent one side down so that it acted like a ramp.    ducklings were all able to get up onto the curb,  and go on their way.

went in,  ate;   when we went to pay,  manager said that he took care of it due to what I did for the ducks.   I told him I wished I knew at beginning I would have eaten more;   he said that he had seen us eat there before and that is why he didn't ,,  he couldn't afford us eating more.


----------



## Coretana (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww, that is so incredibly sweet.  Save the duckies!:lol:




johnrsemt said:


> was headed into Mexican place in Indianapolis with my partner for lunch;  watched a family of ducks going across parking lot and trying to get up on the curb.    none of the babies could make it.
> went back to truck,  got empty glove box,  (wearing gloves so it wouldn't smell human as much);  bent one side down so that it acted like a ramp.    ducklings were all able to get up onto the curb,  and go on their way.
> 
> went in,  ate;   when we went to pay,  manager said that he took care of it due to what I did for the ducks.   I told him I wished I knew at beginning I would have eaten more;   he said that he had seen us eat there before and that is why he didn't ,,  he couldn't afford us eating more.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2009)

*Next day: Duck Enchiladas.*

.......:unsure:........


----------



## Coretana (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol  



mycrofft said:


> .......:unsure:........


----------

